# Cdn. soldier says he would return to Afghanistan



## Pte_Martin (16 Mar 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060316/Salikin_appearance_060316/20060316?hub=TopStories

Glad to see he is getting better, Hopefully the other soldiers are doing as well as he is


----------



## Trinity (16 Mar 2006)

Good media coverage is always good...

Then again.. how many Pte's get to hold a press conference??!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (16 Mar 2006)

RHFC said:
			
		

> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060316/Salikin_appearance_060316/20060316?hub=TopStories
> 
> Glad to see he is getting better, Hopefully the other soldiers are doing as well as he is



You beat me to the punch man! lol I was so knocked out by this guy and his spirit.
It just re affirms why I'm in this outfit...cause of the undaunted spirit and dedication of the ordinary soldier, sailor and airmen and women like this guy.
I read the Toronto Star posts about the mission today and was almost sick to my stomach with the crap I saw there. Thank God for stories like this!
God be with our troops near and far!


----------

